# Dogs Today



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

This magazine has an article on the Pet Passport scheme this month. Also advice on diet and a fasctinating article on emotional intelligence. Well worth the subscription.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

This is a very useful post Pat.

Some members on here need to address their diet and others need help with emotional intelligence. Well.......any sort of intelligence really. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

You know who you are!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------

